# Requesting info on musician's earplugs



## jenyt

Hi,
Apologies if this is an inappropriate place to put this thread, newby. I need help with buying the right earplugs. Currently playing in a concert band in front of the loudest trumpeter in the world!! Up to 8 trumpets and 6 troms sometimes. I play tenor sax. My question for anyone with experience in this field - do I get my custom earplugs Db attenuated to 15Db or 25Db. I would be so appreciative of any advice from those who use musician's earplugs, thanks


----------



## mbhaub

The brand I use are Etymotic - HERE IS THE LINK. These are 20 db reduction. They're relatively inexpensive. Etymotic has a wide variety, but some you have to have custom fit by an audiologist - they are more comfortable. I tend to lose these things, so I just by the ER20 - they work great for me. For me, 25 was just too much. But you're very wise to be concerned and you'll be glad you're doing something.

Even with plugs, I still don't like sitting behind brass players, especially trumpets and have asked (demanded!) to be seated elsewhere. Some conductors understand and are very cooperative.


----------



## TMHeimer

I've not heard of musicians' earplugs. I use "Doc's Pro Plugs" while scuba diving. The premise is there is a tiny hole in them that allows the diver to equalize ears upon decsent, but keeps a lot of water out of the ears. Maybe this would work for musicians--ie, you could still hear what you have to hear and nothing real loud. Just an idea.


----------

